# feedback on new website...please!



## BeesWife (Jan 26, 2011)

I have recently updated my website and added a few new designs.
I would REALLY appreciate any suggestions or comments!
Thanks!
Next Jeneration Apparel


----------



## Fredrock (May 4, 2011)

_Next Jeneration Apparel - Home forgot the website link:_

_So the site looks nice. I like it. Its simple.. The Home page seems to have the pictures scattered maybe make them the same size and line them up or make them into a flash slide... Other than that great site._


----------



## Jimi1 (May 5, 2011)

I like the logo (onesie) and the name - my niche is children so I'm into all that. The site looks very homemade to me. There isn't anything stating that it's a secure site for purchases - so with the the combination of the look of the site, I wouldn't buy from it even if I liked the product. There are many places to get a ecommerce site with a shopping cart made for under $100 bucks. Let me know if you want me to send you some links....I hope this is was helpful.

Jimi


----------



## Fredrock (May 4, 2011)

Jimi1 said:


> I like the logo (onesie) and the name - my niche is children so I'm into all that. The site looks very homemade to me. There isn't anything stating that it's a secure site for purchases - so with the the combination of the look of the site, I wouldn't buy from it even if I liked the product. There are many places to get a ecommerce site with a shopping cart made for under $100 bucks. Let me know if you want me to send you some links....I hope this is was helpful.
> 
> Jimi


I agree... I like the fact that paypal was used... As I use paypal often it is just familiar. Did you code this from scratch?


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

yup, coming across very amateur in my opinion. products and links strewn across the site like my unmentionables across my bedroom.

Plus, i hope you got licenses from the Saints, LSU, Vikings, and the Cowboys, becuse your asking for either a cease and desist letter, or even worse, a lawsuit.

i like the name, at first i thought i was lame but then i saw its all maternity and children clothes, and i think its actually pretty clever.

dont think im trying to bash you please, but you asked for feedback


----------



## MiEmb (Jan 29, 2011)

You may want to reduce the white space and put pictures closer, otherwise looks clean and simple.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I think it is a great concept and a awesome niche. Just remove the verbiage such as "saints" as nothing in your designs are copy protected and everyone that is a fan can figure it out already.


----------



## BeesWife (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone!

I will work on the white space.
I know nothing about web design or coding. I just went through Vistaprint and I'm definitely learning as I go.

I have looked into licensing, but collegiate is VERY expensive. NFL is pretty much impossible. I will take the official names out, though, just to be on the safe side.

Thanks again for all the help!!!


----------



## jirdi (May 5, 2011)

haha... You are too excited until forget to leave your Website link. 
I have visited your website. its the beautiful site, your design is very good.


----------



## BrianRichards (Dec 12, 2010)

I would integrate a pre-made shopping cart should as OSCommerce, CubeCart or BigCartel (provided your web host supports it). It would get rid of the "homemade" look and help organize the site a bit.

Also, some of your pages seem to lead to nowhere. For instance, if I don't click on a sub-category on the Maternity Tees section, it throws me on a blank page.


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have to agree that it's really amateurish. it doesn`t inspire confidence to the buyer. You should try an e-Commerce cart like Bigcartel, you can open a shop there for free. Hope that its help...


----------



## axgillette (Apr 28, 2009)

I think you have a good concept going. But i must say that the website is far from complete. Still needs work to be done.

Now, i am going to suggest a few things since you don't know nothing about design or coding. Something that might just make that part a bit easier for you.

Try using something like wordpress. Then add a shopping cart to it. There is one that is simple to use called ecwid. It's inexpensive for full featured ecommerce and they have a plugin for wordpress. So merging the 2 together should be super easy. Well it actually is since i have used it before and only took me a couple of minutes to get them going. Plus adding items to your store is really easy too. There are tons of templates for wordpress. Some cost money, some don't. It's up to you what you wish to use.

The other would be something like Joomla. Joomla has similar features like the above. So they have eCommerce plugins, templates and all sorts of stuff for it. Again pretty easy to use and add items.

So there you have a couple of options to help you build a really nice website without it costing you tons of money.


----------



## OmegaPrints (Apr 27, 2011)

I suggest maybe using a site like 99designs and see if you can pay a freelancer $100 or something to hop in there and make it look professional. You might have to pay more than that (I'm not sure), but depending on how serious you are about your site, it's best to get it done right!


----------

